# PFS Mule



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

*File Name*: PFS Mule

*File Submitter*: Palmettoflyer</p >

*File Submitted*: 02 Mar 2021

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is the PFS Mule inspired by the work of Toddy's Mule and Alan's PFS Colt. The two designs were merged together to create this great PFS design.

Fork width is 60mm.

Enjoy and be sure to share your build and modifications on the forum.

Click here to download this file


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a really nice frame. If i could shoot PFS worth a darn, I'd be printing out several of these templates right now!


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

And thanks from also, another I'll have to try


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sweet buddy


----------



## kwarzmann (Feb 7, 2021)

I found no file at all, where is it?

Отправлено с моего M2007J20CG через Tapatalk


----------

